# Emergency. Need Help! PLEASE!!



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Can anyone give me contact information for Audie Gould in Maine. Home Again called us as we are the last listed owners of Flirt. She was found on Route 22 in Maine on side of road bleeding from mouth and large gash on her leg. The vet hospital is trying to find the owner. 

Any information would be very much appreciated.

Thank you.

Arleen


----------



## rontalbott (Mar 20, 2010)

Audie Gould 207-848-7337



Troopers Mom said:


> Can anyone give me contact information for Audie Gould in Maine. Home Again called us as we are the last listed owners of Flirt. She was found on Route 22 in Maine on side of road bleeding from mouth and large gash on her leg. The vet hospital is trying to find the owner.
> 
> Any information would be very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you so very much


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

rontalbott said:


> Audie Gould 207-848-7337


Thank you Thank you for that information. Owners have been reached and are on their way to the Vet hospital. Hopefully, this will have a good ending.

Arleen


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I Just talked to someone on grounds of test. I guess Flirt went down with possible bloat and Audie headed to vet with her. Not sure if she got lose or what... Just saw they got ahold of Audie. Hope everything turns out OK. He's had a tough year with dogs....


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Audie is a helluva nice guy. Prayers straight up for Flirt. Hang in there girl!! :-(

M


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

I spoke with the vet hospital and she had a temp of 106. The Gould's said they thought she may have gone down from heat exhaustion but that she was sick and while on the way, she leaped out of the truck. That may have been how she got the injuries. I initially thought she may have been hit by a vehicle, but maybe not. I'm just so glad I was home to get the information from Home Again as I leave Sunday for the Golden Retriever National Specialty. 

Arleen


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Just got off phone with someone. I guess something has happened... What Vet hospital has dog? Arlene please call Cheryl Palmer at 508 223 8072. She is there and can help get ahold of Audie on the grounds or at the area vet clinics. Thanks Jim


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

The vet clinic is Tender Touch Vet Hospital at 336 Gorham Rd. I will call Cheryl right now. Thanks

Arleen


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

OK got another call. and just saw post by arlene. Audie and Roxanne are with Flirt and they moved her to an emergency vet. Guess she has bloat,heat stroke and injuries from jumping out of truck.. Fingers crossed everything turns out good. Jim


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh My prayers for a good outcome


----------



## Steven Lacroix (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh wow, I hope all turns out well, Audie doesn't need anymore setbacks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I hope Flirt is OK prayers sent


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

How awful. Prayers for Flirt


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

many prayers sent, please update when possible


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

How awful. Get better Flirt.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Just got word Flirt didn't make it...So sad. Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

OMG, I am crushed. She was born in my bedroom. She and Gregg placed third at the Golden Retriever National Specialty in Seattle in the derby when Gregg also placed 1st in the derby with Rebel. She was an absolutely awesome little dog. My heart breaks for Audie and Roxanne. She had such a wonderful home with them. I just wish I could have helped more. I am devastated.

Arleen


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. So heart breaking for all.RIP flirt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry this is horrible.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear this. Flirt is my dog's mother. Flirt was an awesome dog.

RIP Flirt


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

OMG......I can not believe this.......why does s__t like this happen to good people.....I feel so bad for Audie and Roxanna.... My thoughts and prayers are with them.......

Karen


----------



## caesarlabrador (Jun 26, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss. How tragic. Thinking of everyone involved.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

How heartbreaking for everyone who loved and knew Flirt. Godspeed sweet girl. 

So very sorry.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

That is so sad. My condolences to all who knew and loved Flirt.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

How heartbreaking. I am so very sorry for your loss.

Janet


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Was hoping for a better update. Very sad. My condolences to all that loved her. RIP Flirt


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

*Master's Love Em Or Leave Em (Flirt) 10/3/2005 - 9/7/2012*

I held you when you were minutes old, named you, raised you, and loved you. I let you go to another home because I loved you and wanted more for you, but I never ever forgot you.
You were so little and you had so much fire and heart. I am so so very sad for Audie and Roxanna. I know how much they loved you too. You were so special to so many people.
Your name fit you well. RIP little Flirt. We will meet again.

Arleen


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

How horrible to read the ending of this story...... Thoughts go to all involved with this horrible story.....


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

So sad following this post and hoping for a better outcome. Condolences to all-RIP Flirt.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

I remember Flirt. I'm so sorry, Arleen.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Just saw this thread very sad. So sorry Arleen and all. RIP Flirt.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Very sorry to hear of such bad news for everyone involved with her


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Troopers Mom said:


> *Master's Love Em Or Leave Em (Flirt) 10/3/2005 - 9/7/2012*
> 
> I held you when you were minutes old, named you, raised you, and loved you. I let you go to another home because I loved you and wanted more for you, but I never ever forgot you.
> You were so little and you had so much fire and heart. I am so so very sad for Audie and Roxanna. I know how much they loved you too. You were so special to so many people.
> ...


I did not know Flirt.
But I do recognize that very special look in her eyes. This just makes Gooser cry.
I don't know what to say except I am very sorry for your loss.
I do know what I would like to do however.
I have a very special resting place for Flirt. It matches perfectly the color of her beautiful coat.i know it is very early, but if the owners are interested, the custom made Cherry Urn is free to them.
It will give Flirt a comfortable resting place in the home where she was dearly loved.

These tragedies are just terrible.
Prayers sent
Mike and Diane Baker ( the Goosers)


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

MooseGooser said:


> I did not know Flirt.
> But I do recognize that very special look in her eyes. This just makes Gooser cry.
> I don't know what to say except I am very sorry for your loss.
> I do know what I would like to do however.
> ...


Mike..... PM sent.


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

How devastating!! Condolences to all who had the pleasure of knowing Flirt. I didn't know her but from that look you can tell she was a special dog.

Gooser, props to you what a nice gesture your first class sir!


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I was hoping for a better outcome. My condolences to all who were a part of Flirt's life. Gooser - what a lovely offer.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Audie and Roxanna are two of the nicest people that I have ever known. I see Audie infrequently but he is one of those people who just make you smile. I am very sad for them. Arleen, do you have an email or mailing address for them? 

Gooser, beautiful offer.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Looking at her picture is just heartbreaking. What a perfectly beautiful dog. Arleen, so sorry for your loss. You must have felt so helpless waiting to hear. Audie and Roxanne-wishing you some peace of mind. She would have had the very best home with you and you shouldn't have to be going through this.

Rest Well Flirt

Deepest Condolences,

M


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

what a tragedy....I am so sorry for all involved.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Terrible news...I am so sorry to hear this. My condolences to all who loved her.


----------



## Schmersal (Apr 14, 2012)

So very sorry for all involved.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

When I first saw this thread, it was like "Wow, how cool they could track down her owners like this." and then came the heart breaking ending. My condolences on those who knew and loved Flirt. She must have been special for God to want her back so soon. A beautiful girl. Gooser- You are a very kind man. A very generous gesture.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

How very awful

Flirt looked as if she was full of the dickens
Am sure she had a great life and I hope another great time at the "Bridge"

Freya


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Freya, she's Buffy's mom.


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

How terribly tragic. RIP Flirt, and I am sorry for all those whose hearts she touched.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

gdgnyc said:


> Freya, she's Buffy's mom.


Yes George, I did see your post that she was Buffy's mom.
So very sad


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Troopers Mom said:


> *Master's Love Em Or Leave Em (Flirt) 10/3/2005 - 9/7/2012*
> 
> I held you when you were minutes old, named you, raised you, and loved you. I let you go to another home because I loved you and wanted more for you, but I never ever forgot you.
> You were so little and you had so much fire and heart. I am so so very sad for Audie and Roxanna. I know how much they loved you too. You were so special to so many people.
> ...


What a beautiful young lady. It makes it even sadder when you see her. Rest in Peace sweet girl.

I agree, you're a great guy Gooser.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh How terribly sad. Prayers for Flirt and Audie/Roxanna .... such _good good _people. RIP Flirt.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

What an awful tragedy, so sad for everyone involved, my condolences to all who loved Flirt.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Condolences to everyone involved . We never have them long enough . Prayers from us for all of you ............


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I know I have been gone from the area for four years now but I keep tabs on my friend. Roxanne and Audie I am so very sorry for your loss of Flirt, it sounds like she has a special place in so many peoples hearts. God Speed Flirt, you will be waiting for all your friends at the Rainbow Bridge. 

Hugs to you both, miss you.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

How heart breaking I am very sorry for the loss of Flirt, 
There is not much that can be said to ease the pain of death 
but my thoughts are with you and R. I. P. Flirt


----------



## Little Red Dawg (Sep 10, 2012)

*Many, Many Thanks!*

We would like to thank everyone for their kind words of sympathy and thank everyone who participated in helping us find our sick little red dog. I don't know what we would have done without you. You enabled us to be with her during her last hours . We loved this little girl so much and our hearts a broken. Our dogs have given us so much joy, taken us so many places and introduced us to so many, many wonderful people, some who have become our closest friends.

RIP our beloved Flirt. 

Audie & Roxanna Gould


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Audie and Roxanna, I am so sorry. I liked Flirt. It's always terrible to lose a dog.

Audie, you may or may not remember me but I am the fellow who called you from NY to talk about Flirt maybe 2 years ago.


----------

